# Otakon 2012 Furry Panal?



## Inktail (May 12, 2012)

I have heard rumors about this last year at the furmeet, but I was curious if anyone was really organizing this for this year's con?


----------



## Otto042 (May 31, 2012)

No idea if there's a panel, but I'll be there, in fursuit, and possibly a TF2 solider cosplay. Was anyone setting up a time to gather?


----------



## HanaKitty (Jun 4, 2012)

A time was being set up for it, but the topic died.  I think we should try and revive it, because I just changed my mind about the suit I wanted to wear.


----------



## Ryu100 (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorry, my fault. Forgot I had a thread for the meetup on here already. Times and dates have been discussed and once I manage to dig out the old thread on here, I'll update it real quick.


----------

